# LGB Make Overs



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Having some extra time on my hands now, I decided to jump back into the super detailing part of model railroading. I previously modeled in HO and super detailed all my equipment. However, a recent move and course of events allowed my more powerful interest in G scale to arise, but also made the smaller scale equipment go into a dozen boxes till further notice. With that done, I set out to look for modern day G scale rolling stock to detail. My choice came to LGB. With LGB of America no longer around, we are left to pick up left overs from different parts of the hobby when it comes to modern equipment. LGB manufactured a modern covered hopper, 50' boxcar, modern tank car, and a bulkhead flat which all represented equipment seen on FRA lines today. One can still purchase these cars from the new LGB, but for double, if not triple the original price. I was lucky enough, however, to strike 12 of them for a very reasonable price. A dozen cars is a good start, as I generally go through about 3 or 4 cars a week, so this batch should keep me occupied for a while.

Basically, what I do to the cars is the following...

-Boxcars: lower the body closer to the truck and railhead, install Kadee couplers, and weather the car (or also repaint, letter, and weather)
-Hoppers: replace all grab irons and railings with brass wire for more realistic looks, replace the original trucks with Aristo-Craft modern trucks, install Kadee couplers, repaint, and weather.
-Tankcars: replace trucks with USAT modern tankcar trucks, install my own custom made couplers, and lightly weather as needed.

Out of the 12, I got several box and hoppers, as well as a lone tanker. I have already finished 3 of the 12 cars and are completely the 5th and 6th fairly soon. I plan to post photos of the new re-detailed and more realistic cars as I finish them.










NOTE: I am always looking for the modern equipment from LGB, Aristo-Craft, or USA Trains. So if anyone has any they would like to sell, lets talk business 

David




(Photos soon to come)


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Here they are, some still need trucks replaced, and almost all need couplers mounted.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Good weathering job.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow









LGB never looked so good.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are some great looking cars....keep us posted on your work!!! 

Chris


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The horror!!! 



They do indeed look nice!


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Fanastic weathering! The bent grab irons are a real nice touch. Event the grafiti is starting to weather off.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Next 2 cars up for shops are a 50' box that I am rebuilding into a CN box, and HOKK 50' tanker. Stay tuned...


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice weathering job.

Johnn


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderfully done, David.... I thought they looked familiar...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I likey, nice work Fella.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, Stan... I have since detailed most of the photoed cars even more, and still continuing on with the rest of the fleet. I seem to spend more time working on them now more than anything but that's the hobby for ya'


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

...And yet more are to come





























I still have several more photos of more cars to put up. Note, all cars at the moment have LGB trucks with roller bearing wheels that have oversize flanges. I will be replacing all the wheels and then altering most of the LGB trucks to allow for an actual roller bearing cap to turn as the axle turn. I will also post the conversion process then.


David


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing. 

-Arthur


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, GREAT work! Outstanding and very inspiring!!


----------

